# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Tech Support!

## Tsen

*Ahem*  

Anybody here know Macromedia Flash?  'Cuz I'm trying to get a flash animation uploaded for my sig, but I can't figure out which parts need to be hosted, where to host them, and what format to post it in.

Here it is:


Now, it's supposed to make a guitar noise when you move your mouse over it, but since this is the .jpg, it can't hold the .wav.

I also have it published in .html and .swf, but I don't know what the code is to put it on these freakin' phpp forums (Why can't everybody use HTML?  Freakin' BBCode)  Anyway, the .swf is the only one that has all the images and sound included in the file, but I don't know where to get it hosted.  I also can't publish the animation in any code but HTML as far as I know, and I don't know how to do the code manually in BBCode or whatever, so lots of problems.  Anyway.  Yeah.  Help?  Mebbe?

----------


## wasup

I know Flash, and I know that you cannot upload the swf file as your sig.  You can, however, put a link to it.

----------


## nina

mmm that's something i'd like to know too, can we use .swfs in our avatars/sigs??

this might be a question for the admin

EDIT: bleh that sucks

----------


## Tsen

Datch.  <insert other pseudo curses here>  So I can't even host it elsewhere and just ref' to the .swf so that it displays here?  That sucks!  Meh...I guess I'll have to live with the sound-barren .jpg.  *sniff*

----------


## wasup

lol!

Yeah, I think swfs should be allowed.  But beware... people would put abnoxious flashing lights and craploads of buttons and sounds and it would get on ones nerves...

----------


## Tsen

Well, it's not too annoying (I hope)

Here's the upload

Anyway, it should be smaller when it's in my sig, if not I'll have to toy around with it.  It's only 300x100 pixels, and I can reduce it to 150x50 if I have to.  Either way, it fits into the guidlines for size, since it's only 11kb, and the max for size on something in your sig is around 480x150 pixels.  Well, it doesn't flash, or blink, or even look abtrusive.  I matched the background to the site's forum color, but I'm unsure about what it would look like.  Maybe I'll toss it into an account on the experimental design forum to see what it does.  Anyway, have fun!

----------


## wasup

Well imagine when people scroll down the page and get that... it'd be like "DUN DUNNN. DUN DUNNNN" (that is, if you posted in a lot of threads).

----------


## Kaniaz

HTML is not allowed in these forums as it can easily break the forums and opens the pathway for hacking the forum much wider, such as the case of the Something Awful forums where they turned on HTML posting and were hacked within 6 hours and lost upwards of 1,000 passwords to some hacker. They never did it again. I think that alone should serve as a dire warning to a much smaller and thus much more compromisable forum. (If they got 1,000 passwords from SA, it's not so much as a big deal as it would be here. 1,000 passwords = perhaps half the members on DV).

SWF is not allowed in these forums as it can once again do things that perhaps it shouldn't do, such as redirecting the browser to another page (password pishing page, for example) and not everybody has SWF support on their browsers. It also makes the download time soar for large SWF files, and it can also play sounds and do other obnoxious things that even Satan himself cowers from. Sound itself is considered one of the most irritating things you can get slap bang in a middle of a page.

Don't mean to be a party pooper but in my opinon SWF's should stay completely out of Dreamviews. Their place is on a website, game or something else. Defintely not as signatures. I sound too much like an IT consultant and too little like an fourteen year old. I must of been hit with an fast-forward ray or something when I wasn't looking.

----------


## Tsen

Wow.  That was a lot of computer info I had no clue about...Well, at least I know why I can't use .swf here now.  
Thanks Kaniaz

----------


## Brevitrio

Is anyone else having an issue getting this website to work on their phone?

----------


## spellbee2

> Is anyone else having an issue getting this website to work on their phone?



This is entirely off-topic from the original post, not to mention this thread is from 2005. Please don't resurrect old threads - this is called necroposting and is against forum rules.

If you want to ask a question, please start a new thread instead of posting in an old thread. I'd also advise posting in the Meta Forum, as that's more suited for your question than the Artist's Corner.

 :lock:

----------

